# Stained toilet bowl



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This bowl is clean but stained, the homeowner has tried every cleaning product and can’t remove it. I told her it could be a manufacturer defective glaze job. Her other toilet is fine along with sinks and tubs. Same city water I have at my house. She’ll probably end up getting a new toilet but was curious. Any ideas?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Odd shape. I bet you’re right, defect.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Batman


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There's a kind of sponge like stone that scours porcelain. I've used with success. That sir has no guarantees! :vs_whistle:


https://www.amazon.com/Compac-Magic-Stone-Porcelain-Cleaning/dp/B00FNYY5G8


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

fixitright said:


> Batman


More like a creepy teddy bear with no face. :icon_evil:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> There's a kind of sponge like stone that scours porcelain. I've used with success. That sir has no guarantees! :vs_whistle:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Compac-Magic-Stone-Porcelain-Cleaning/dp/B00FNYY5G8


It is a last resort so I guess she can try cleaning it with a rock. I’ve only heard people using a pumice stone if they got a little wild with a closet auger and scarred the bowl.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Muriatic Acid let it set for at least one hour or more as needed,
suck the water out first and leave bathroom window open or
ceiling fan running,
Be sure to remove anything that might corrode like silver from the vapor,
return flush toilet at least twice in a row will leave clean as new !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Muriatic Acid let it set for at least one hour or more as needed,
> suck the water out first and leave bathroom window open or
> ceiling fan running,
> Be sure to remove anything that might corrode like silver from the vapor,
> return flush toilet at least twice in a row will leave clean as new !


I was going to suggest that too. But if there is a defect, it will only return. 

I’d contact the manufacturer if it’s new enough. Send them the evidence.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> It is a last resort so I guess she can try cleaning it with a rock. I’ve only heard people using a pumice stone if they got a little wild with a closet auger and scarred the bowl.


When I bought my house it sat vacant for over a year and a half. I had no money and I was able to remove the stains that cleaning products wouldn't remove.

It does scratch, go easy!

I do have a nice modern bathroom now. Scratch that a shower room. No more bathtub in my house. It was useless anyway. This trend is starting to pick up.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I do have a nice modern bathroom now. Scratch that a shower room. No more bathtub in my house. It was useless anyway. This trend is starting to pick up.


My next door neighbors are in their 70’s and asked me if it would affect resale value of their home if they removed the tub and went with a shower instead. I asked, are you planning on selling? He said no but we’ll be passing the house to our kids when we pass away and we’re concerned if the value will go down when they sell it. I told them who cares, be comfortable the rest of your life not stepping over the tub to shower but what do I know ask a realtor about resale values. They did and the realtor said the same thing.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> My next door neighbors are in their 70’s and asked me if it would affect resale value of their home if they removed the tub and went with a shower instead. I asked, are you planning on selling? He said no but we’ll be passing the house to our kids when we pass away and we’re concerned if the value will go down when they sell it. I told them who cares, be comfortable the rest of your life not stepping over the tub to shower but what do I know ask a realtor about resale values. They did and the realtor said the same thing.



My shower is the size of the tub that was put in in 1952. Heavy cast iron monster which I put a sledge hammer to it. Safety glasses and face shield. Shards and chunks flew! I made an aspenite box to go over the toilet so I wouldn't swing the hammer into it.


Anyway a shower is a lot more safe, slipping getting in or out of the tub and crashing to the floor. Break a hip at 70 years old and you have 60% chance of dying what a doctor said at the hospital . Either you remain in a wheel chair for the rest of your life or an get an operation to the hip and 60% chance of dying within 6 months from the surgery and complications. Yeah something to consider!

When and if I have a hard time standing to wash, I'll put a stainless steel chair in the shower.


They say resale goes down because they don't have a tub for the kids. Me neither I don't see myself selling the place ever. They can remodel to their tastes, it will create work for the next plumber! :wink:

When the next guy comes along he'll see the fancy piping for the shower wall and my name and date beside it. :biggrin:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> This bowl is clean but stained, the homeowner has tried every cleaning product and can’t remove it. I told her it could be a manufacturer defective glaze job. Her other toilet is fine along with sinks and tubs. Same city water I have at my house. She’ll probably end up getting a new toilet but was curious. Any ideas?




You should already know this trick...


Go to the hardware store and buy a gallon of Muratic Acid...... cost about 8 bucks... 

get as much water out of the bowl as you can then throw the whole gallon into the bowl.... cover the bowl with a garbage bag so the fumes wont rise up and gag everybody....

let it sit all day long....

eventually flush down the acid and it should be as clean as the day it was installed.....


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I’ve seen that exact look often, general knowledge is that once minerals in the water get microscopically attached, it then builds up hopelessly after that. 
I’ve seen Even the high quality special finishes from Toto and Am. Standard accumulate the same way over time (though to a much lesser degree)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

